# teacher had embarrassed me in front of the whole class



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

i have to share something that had happened last year in school, but it's still bugs me.

so, i sat at the last desk in a row, but when i came to school one day, i saw that my desk was no longer there. but there was another desk (probably the same one) at the end of another row. so i took a seat there. and one of my teachers asked my why did i sit there. i replied my desk wasn't there, and she was like: *''you're so heavy that you broke the desk???!!!''* :blank the whole class burst out into laughter and she started talking about some girl who broke planks or something, while i stared at her wondering why did she say the thing she just said. i mean, i said MY DESK WASN'T THERE WHERE IT SHOULD BE, not that IT WAS BROKEN!

then she took few steps towards me and said she was joking. (yeah, right, if it was a joke it would have been funny). five minutes later, she asked me could i see at the board and how that was why she had said that. for god's sake, if i had trouble seeing at the board, i would just sat at the first desk (it was always empty) in the first place! i guess she (and the other teachers) think i'm to shy to say i can't see at the board...

she could just asked me that, there was no need for her to make everyone laugh at me! she could see there was no desk there where i usually sat. now i hate her. if any student dared to say something like that to a teacher, he would get punished, even if he claimed to be a joke.

now i'm gonna get called too sensitive and can't take a joke again. :roll


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

You need either to speak to the teacher about it Kawaii & tell he how your feel or if she just laughs off your feelings then talk to the headmaster/principal & tell them what your teacher said

Obviously your teacher is in the wrong job and perhaps should work in a zoo as she seems totally unsuitable to be a teacher


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

What you should have done Kawaii (what I would have done) was to tell the teacher to **** off so she would send you to the principal where you could say what happened and then refuse to return to her class until something is done about it such as the teacher appologising to you


----------



## davidmc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

That must have been horrible, I cant stand when teachers pick on people who never cause any trouble and just do their work. Teachers that pick on people to get a laugh from students are pathetic in my opinion.

I remember a year ago, i was missing a lot of school due to anxiety and depression, and there were a few people i used to be friends with and id play xbox with them a good bit. My friend said that when one teacher would ask where i was they would say "at home playing xbox" and then the next time i was in school, i was one of the first people in the class and the teacher waited until the class was full before he said "are you fed up of playing xbox". I know its not as bad as what your teacher said but I can't handle being singled out like that on front of a crowd, and when that crowd is laughing at me it makes it 100times worse. When i am singled out in front of a few people i start to sweat uncontrollably and go red in the face. Its one of the things that makes school so unbearable for me


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

That is horrible, I can't imagine having the whole class focused on me and making fun of me at once. I don't think I could have even stayed in the class after that, I would have ran from the room and cried in the bathroom, so good job.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Sorry you had to go through that. Doesn't sound like a good idea. You could report her to the principal, that wasn't professional behavior on her part.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A lot of people do not think before they speak. I bet you later on, she realized what she said was offensive. That's why I pause and think before I say a comment. A friend from my past moved into a new neighborhood and as I was driving him home, I said the neighborhood looks creepy and the houses look scary. He just stayed quiet. Then as I was driving home, my brother was all like "What you said was rude." I didn't think it was but now that I thought about it, that's why my friend was quiet. Because he thought it was rude. We all get offended over different things but making a comment about your weight was very rude. I used to be overweight when I was a kid so I know how it feels. Then I got skinny and people still commented negatively about my weight. You just can't please anyone because it's impossible.


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

Not only is this teacher extremely unprofessional, but they are also a mean-hearted crappy person. Report it to the principal/dean if you can. Explain to them that the comment was out of line and you did not find it funny. I am sorry you have to put up with this person.


----------

